# Compliments



## imperial

Hi,

I have a Romanian girlfriend and have had alot of difficulty finding nice things to say to her in her native language (she speaks perfect english but I still like to try and make the effort and I'm interested in getting her to teach me phrases, even if she can't see the point!) The only one I really use on frequently is "te iubesc" but I would really appreciate a list of nice things I can put in my text messages to surprise her, with English translations of course  

Any other tips for understanding Romanian girls would also be appreciated!

Thanks in advance to anybody who can help.


----------



## alitza

Hello!I hope my reply doesn't come too late.
Well, I'm not really an expert in nice things you could say to a girl (given that I am one  ) and it depends on what you usually say to her. I mean, if you're not really the romantic type it would be a little weird to start writing her stuff like "you are the light of my eyes" or "my life without you is like a neverending desert", right? So why don't you think of some things that you would like to tell her, and I'm going to translate them for you. I would be really glad to help.


----------



## imperial

Hi there! No your far from being too late, and I can see your point about being more specific about what I actually want to say as Im not one for really over the top lines...and neither is she!, I hope you can help me out on the following, 

I miss you
I think about you all the time
I want to hug you
I want to kiss you
Everything is going to be ok
You make me very happy
Your the best thing in my life

I hope for now that this is enough, thank you so much if you can help me with these.


----------



## alitza

imperial said:
			
		

> Hi there! No your far from being too late, and I can see your point about being more specific about what I actually want to say as Im not one for really over the top lines...and neither is she!, I hope you can help me out on the following,
> 
> I miss you
> I think about you all the time
> I want to hug you
> I want to kiss you
> Everything is going to be ok
> You make me very happy
> Your the best thing in my life
> 
> I hope for now that this is enough, thank you so much if you can help me with these.


 
Sure, glad to help. Here goes:
I miss you = Mi-e dor de tine.
I think about you all the time = Ma gandesc mereu la tine
I want to hug you = Vreau sa te imbratisez.
I want to kiss you = Vreau sa te sarut
Everything will be ok = Totul va fi bine
You make me very happy = Ma faci foarte fericit
You're the best thing in my life = Esti cel mai bun lucru din viata mea.
I'm sure you'll sweep her off her feet with all these phrases written in Romanian.  
If there's anything else you wanna tell her, feel free to ask.
Cheers!


----------



## OrangeCountyBoy

Hopefully you can get back to me, but...how do you pronounce all those? Just the way they're spelled or is it different?


----------



## OldAvatar

Mi-e dor de tine.
Mă gândesc mereu la tine.
Vreau să te îmbrăţişez.
Vreau să te sărut.
Totul va fi bine.
Mă faci foarte fericit.
Eşti cel mai bun lucru din viaţa mea.

Copy-paste the above phrases into the Romanian section of this link and then click *Read now* button.


----------



## usemayonaise

I will try to help you ci is pronounced like ch or chi depening on context, ce is like che.  The wierd t is like tz and the weird s is like sh.  the a with the downward pointing dip above it is lower like the u in puddle (or something).  The a and the i with this thing ^ above them are actually the same letter and I don't really know how to explain the pronunciation to you, it is like if you are disgusted by something and you go uuuuuhhhhhh!!!! (also if there is only one i at the end of the word, they only half pronounce it, it is pretty hard to hear but it appears that none of these words have that)
Hope I helped...


----------



## mikey21

Actually you can confuse someone if you tell him to pronounce "ce" like "che" or "ci" like "chi". In romanian there's a special group of sounds (ce, ci, ge, gi) and when we are little we are taught how to pronounce them by making these *differences*: ce - che, ci - chi, ge - ghe, gi - ghi.

OldAvatar provided you with a great site and wrote using Romanian characters, I'd go with that.



imperial said:


> Any other tips for understanding Romanian girls would also be appreciated!



This part cracks me up  No, they're just like all the other girls, beyond what we usually define as comprehensible (but we all know that's not true and we only say it so we can get away with stuff)


----------

